# Deep Sand Bed?



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just came across this interesting article on deep sand beds for planted tanks, which contrasts our general understanding of not having deep substrates due to noxious gas forming in anaerobic pockets.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_7/volume_7_1/dsb.html

There's even a whole thread dedicated to DSB over at aquariacentral (presumably by the author of the article).

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215174

What do you guys think?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I'd rather have the water column space for more plants and fish.


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

A DSB is the only way to go IMO for my salt water tanks. I have a sump below my display tank and it has a good 10" of sand. I don;t ahve any need for additional filtration.

I don't see is being any different in a freshwater tank. They can cause problems sure, but only when you stir it up. And that's the fault of the fishkeeper, not the sand bed.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

So it seems like it's a pretty good idea to have DSB though right?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think I'd rather have the water column space for more plants and fish.


If done correctly and stocked with consideration this kind of tank could hold many more fish than the same tank without a deep sand bed


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Watching this one with interest. Looking to set up a DSB soon.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

Once i get around to setting up my tank, I might be interested in setting one up as well.


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about using an old saltwater setup that I have for a new planted tank build. It's a 20H that I drilled for an internal overflow to a 10 gallon sump. I really want to use it with a good 10" of sand in the sump as my only means of filtration. But I also worry that the overflow will create so much contact with the air that I'll have a hard time keeping my CO2 up.

But having the surface skimming function of the overflow would make it so nice in a planted tank. I was constantly battling floating crap on top of the water on my planted 55 gal.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Why would you want to waste the space and remove NO3, when we have to add a fair amount of KNO3?

In marine systems, ATS or refugiums work better.

They remove PO4 was well as NO3.
Tangs and many other species will eat the algae.......but the bacteria in a DBS?

No place for planted FW tanks though.
Nitrogen removal rates are very high.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

> I just came across this interesting article on deep sand beds for planted tanks, which contrasts our general understanding of not having deep substrates due to noxious gas forming in anaerobic pockets.
> 
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume...e_7_1/dsb.html



That article doesn't really refer to a DSB for a 'planted tank' just a freshwater one. If growing plants is the primary goal than this is a hugh difference as Plantbrain has pointed out.


----------

